# Diagnostico variadores de velocidad ac. averiados por conexiones erróneas



## hectitor (Jul 28, 2009)

que controlo primero y como continuo ,comento mi gran torpeza 
conecte 380v. en la entrada pero en L2,L3,P volo la termica 
despues de eso lo conecto220 en L1yL2 y me indica err6 no se recetea ni pudo
entrar en funciones , tengo fotos de las tajetas y modulo '

Seria interesante tomar a fondo el tema variadores esa es la propuesta general al tema
y se prendan los que +entienden 
saludos atte.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 28, 2009)

Empecemos teniendo claro que es lo que tenes.
- Que marca y modelo es el variador ?
- Es de entrada monofasica o trifasica ?
- Que dice el manual sobre el err6 ?

Si era entrada trifasica de 380 como cabria esperar, "deberias" haber conectado L1,L2 y L3 a 380.


----------



## hectitor (Jul 28, 2009)

Hola Eduardo te agradezco el interés  lo conecte mal x ansioso y no húsar los anteojos
la marca es T- Verter  N2-SERIES   220V   0,75 KW

ERR6 DICE 1 error de comunicación
                  2 parámetros incorrectos
                  3Error de la suma de comprobación 
                4. Error del acuerdo
tengo el manual en castellano no esta muy leíble es fotocopia si ase falta lo tengo en pdf
 en ingles paresia original   www.teco.com.tw hay lo encontras
te puedo dar datos de los componentes lo que se necesario esto me apasiona aunque es muy poco o poquísimo lo que entiendo


----------



## hectitor (Jul 28, 2009)

Eduardo trato de subir los manuales T-VERTER series N2 -201


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 28, 2009)

Estas hasta las manos, ahora veo que el borne P es el de conexion de la resistencia de frenado --> es casi seguro que quemaste el modulo de IGBTs.

Como el error que te da no tiene nada que ver con lo que paso (de comunicacion), o bien salta eso porque no lo tenias configurado o bien el desastre es tan grande que te llego a la placa de control.
Pero aprovechando eso, te conviene hacerte el bolu** y reclamarle al que te vendio el variador porque no pudiste *ni empezar a trabajar* culpa de ese error.


----------



## hectitor (Jul 28, 2009)

Eduardo lo compre usado en Internet y soy cabeza dura intentaría repararlo
controle el puente  del modulo los diodos están bien y los IGBT  tampoco encontré nada que indique voladura( el modulo es MHPM7A15A60A de Motorola ) 
si tenes alguna forma de verificarlo con total seguridad me me inf. y así lo verifico.
yo no lo tengo que emplear en este momento  tomate tu tiempo y agradezco tu colaboración


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 28, 2009)

Para verificar el modulo de manera segura tendrias que alimentarlo y de alguna manera inyectar pulsos en las compuertas de los IGBTs. Esto pude ser sencillo o dificil dependiendo de como este montado el circuito.

Igualmente me sigue extrañando ese "err6" . Ojo que no haya sido un problema anterior donde quemaron el puerto serie.


----------



## hectitor (Jul 28, 2009)

cuando lo conecte la primera ves también lo conecte mal porque L1 esta des fazado del tornillo y parece estar en la indicación de tierra  pero lo conecte a 220 en L2 yL3 no hubo corto pero el mensaje era el mismo err6
y si esta quemado el puerto como lo se y que solución tendría


----------



## hectitor (Jul 28, 2009)

Eduardo en la tarjeta donde esta el modulo hay un integrado que maneja los driver de las fases  un IR2130 adjunto archivo entre este y el modulo están los opto acopladores 
yo te paso datos para que  me puedas ir informaciónrmando y orientando por ahora estamos solos en esto
espero me tengas mucha paciencia


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 28, 2009)

Pone una lampara grosa (o una estufa) en serie con la linea y dale alimentacion (esta vez la correcta) y empeza midiendo si tenes tension en la entrada del puente (pin7 contra pin4) y si tenes entre Vcc y Vss del IR2130.

Si OK, armate una estrella con lamparas de ~40W , no tiene mucha importancia mientras no sean comparables a lo que pusiste en serie porque te tiraria muy abajo la tension. Tienen que estar todas apagadas.

Si OK, vas a tener que relevar un poco el circuito impreso para ver si es posible ir dando masa (con  un cable) en las entradas HINx e LINx. Tenes que ir de a dos, HIN en una rama y LIN en otra. Tiene que irse activando las lamparas acorde con la combinacion que estas haciendo.

Si prueba superada, entonces el modulo de IGBTs y el IR2130 esta sano --> Quemaste cosas en la parte de control --> Sin circuito es imposible "seguir la falla".


*Estas pruebas son peligrosas. Yo estoy dando por sentado que tenes conocimiento suficiente de lo que estas manipulando como para no morir en el intento ni rematar el variador.*


----------



## hectitor (Jul 28, 2009)

Eduardo veo que conoces del tema un montón y esto que me decís es interesante preparo todo y sigo los pasos que me indicas  pero  necesito 2 días +- para hacerme un tiempito libre y hhacerlo tranquilo
y te  cuento como sale el resultado .
gracias un saludo Héctor


----------



## hectitor (Jul 28, 2009)

hola Eduardo te mencione que soy ansioso y no pude espera y empecé con el paso1 pin7 y pin4  37v pero pin 1 y pin12 de ir2130 no acusa tensión lo remplazo o hago alguna otra prueba


----------



## hectitor (Jul 28, 2009)

disculpa quise decir pin7 pin4  327v


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 28, 2009)

Entre pin7 y pin4 deberias tener ~300V (si estuviera sano  )

Medi la salida de los diodos (pin1 - pin25), si tampoco tenes ~300V entra a seguir el camino desde la bornera (L1 y L2) hasta la entrada de tension del modulo (pines 22,23 y 24  ,uno debe estar sin uso).


----------



## hectitor (Jul 28, 2009)

tengo 327v  no 37 v eso estaria vien o no


----------



## hectitor (Jul 28, 2009)

pin7 y pin4 mide 327v continua


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 28, 2009)

327 esta bien.

Como no tenes tension para el IR2130, tenes que entrar a buscar quien se la da. 
Deberia ser un regulador por conmutacion chico, y hay que controlar del lado de alta si esta normal.

Pone unas fotos (nitidas) porque si no se pierde tiempo "imaginando".


----------



## capitanp (Jul 28, 2009)

te hago una pregunta 

el punto de conexion P del variador a que pin del modulo de IGBTs esta conectado

saludos


----------



## hectitor (Jul 28, 2009)

el punto P es el pin 22 si no me equivoco , veo lo de las fotos


----------



## hectitor (Jul 28, 2009)

las fotos de 2 MB son jpeg como te las hago llegar
en el sircuito hay 2 amplificadorf 10358 no se si esto proporcina tension al 2130


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 28, 2009)

hectitor dijo:
			
		

> las fotos de 2 MB son jpeg como te las hago llegar


Achicalas un poco , con 1600x1200 ya queda un archivo de tamaño de permitido.



> en el sircuito hay 2 amplificador 10358 no se si esto proporcina tension al 2130


Imposible.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 29, 2009)

hectitor dijo:
			
		

> el punto P es el pin 22 si no me equivoco , veo lo de las fotos




no el 22 es la fase T


----------



## hectitor (Jul 29, 2009)

p esta conectado con  pin 7 y esté esta directo con pin1 que conectan al capacitor lado - también pasa
 x dos  y alimenta al led que indica tensión  efectivamente  t es pin 22
achico y van


----------



## hectitor (Jul 29, 2009)

foto de mt1 max. permitido 400 kb


----------



## hectitor (Jul 29, 2009)

t-verter atornille las tarjeta de nuevo y con alfileres en los augeritos de las pistas pin1 vcc y pin12 vss me da +5,25v.
Eduardo si tendría que hacer la prueba de la estrella donde debería conectar los cables en el variador infórmame =


----------



## hectitor (Jul 29, 2009)

espero se una  capitanp en esto

 en el display están encendidas las led seq=run stop adtibada ,  frq, ( fwd = giro si pulso se pasa rev) y fun con esta puedo  pasar las led de las funciones  ,si enciendo el led de fun y reseteo luego enter read parpadea el led fun 2 veces como si guardara el err6

aca encuentran el manual castellano  http://www.valeksrl.com.ar/teco-ficha-n2.htm


----------



## capitanp (Jul 29, 2009)

bueno como para empezar volaste dos diodos del puente rectificador los que estan entre l2-l3 y p  fijate primero eso


----------



## hectitor (Jul 29, 2009)

mañana me fijo y te información  y si paso esto que otro daño puede tener .
tenes idea en$ cuanto anda el modulo este


----------



## alaskka (Jul 11, 2010)

Estimados foristas. Necesito el valor del componente R13 de la placa que se me volo. Tambien un NEC 2561 LK709 (creo que es un puente rectificador)Gracias.


----------



## Renato Masias (Jul 11, 2010)

Hola, puedes hacer continuidad entre compuerta y emisor de cada IGBT, si pita están quemados.

saludos


----------

